# Complaint - People Misunderstanding Makeup



## color_lover456 (Apr 9, 2008)

I really dislike how our society doesn't value how much makeup is worth...I just started doing makeup on my friends and have had to start charging $1 to cover the cost of product, and I have had a lot of my friends try to not pay. I had one friend who just wanted me to use the things in her collection, which consisted solely of a clinique GWP eyeshadow. I tried explaining to her that the eyeshadow wouldn't apply without the base, but she just didn't get it... 

 While I realize that I have a lot of broke college friends, what i don't understand is that they will shell out $15 for a meal at oh say the olive garden for a mediocre dish that is probably worth only $3 and forget about the meal 2 hours later, but won't pay $1 to look good the entire night and in pictures that will go and stay on facebook for a lot longer time to come. 

 I really think this is a real problem - there are so many women who are uncomfortable with the way they look but don't know the wonders of makeup: they either don't know how to apply it or they apply it wrong or see people apply it in a way that they don't like and write makeup off from the first impression. 

 I really want this to change, that is I want women to understand how to use makeup better, value it as a way of self-improvement, much like education and working out, and be more comfortable with the way they look....

 What are you guys' thoughts on this?


----------



## Paramnesia (Apr 9, 2008)

They won't pay $1... that's pretty bad. If they were to buy the products themselves and take the time to learn techniques it would cost HEAPS more.


----------



## MiCHiE (Apr 9, 2008)

Wait! You are literally charging $1 (100 pennies)?!?! First of all, bless your heart. Second, a _real friend_ would be more than willing to pull out that and more to have a girlfriend up their makeup ante. I personally say don't offer or oblige to do it or let them know "no MAC romance without finance". I do hair and nails. My best friend sometimes gets no callbacks about services because my schooling days are over. I'm a grown woman and I have to make a living. I can't afford to waste $3.50/gal. gas and my time on people who are not digging in their Levi's to pay me.


----------



## MACATTAK (Apr 9, 2008)

MICHIE said it best.  Don't offer anymore of your services.  If they want to look great, they can either learn themselves or go to a Mac counter and shell out $45.00-$50.00 bucks on a makeover


----------



## GreekChick (Apr 9, 2008)

They sound really cheap! If I were you, I would up the price (Coke doesn't even cost 1$) and bring my business elsewhere, where it can be appreciated. 

I become furious when I hear about people like this. The funny thing is these type of women are the ones who end up wrinkly and tired looking once they grow older. They have a tendency of not caring about the way they look, which results in them not putting any effort into their looks as well as their skin. They are usually the ones who are lazy to wash their face before bedtime.
 I've been there. Don't waste your time explaining anything to them, they will never uderstand. They wouldn't walk into a hair salon and get a free haircut, so why should be any different where makeup is concerned?


----------



## Brittni (Apr 9, 2008)

Girl, I'll pay you to do my makeup anytime! It sounds like you know what you are talking about and your friends should be grateful.

P.S. I used to live in Madison..so..when can I stop by?? LOL!


----------



## redambition (Apr 9, 2008)

$1.00 is cheap!

There is no way i'd expect someone to do my makeup and not have to pay - unless they offered to do it for free (for portfolio reasons etc).

don't give into them. maybe offer that you'll do it free if they will allow you to do a portfolio worthy face and let you take photos of it. then make the portfolio makeup really crazy artistic and unwearable on the street. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 yep, i'm evil.


----------



## FullWroth (Apr 9, 2008)

I don't think it's a makeup thing so much as an everything thing. Our society as a whole has gotten pretty "gimme FREE STUFF!!111"-centered.

But if your friends won't even shell out a dollar, that's kinda ridiculous. That's less than a drink from the vending machine costs nowadays.


----------



## SoutherNtellect (Apr 9, 2008)

one dollar is cheap

but i wouldn't put as much emphasis on the "importance" of makeup as you seem to. i'd rather people be comfortable without the additives.


----------



## user79 (Apr 9, 2008)

If I was doing a friend's makeup and I actually wanted to do it, I would not charge them for it.

But if people were coming to me all the time requesting me to do their whole face and use all of my products and brushes, I'd charge them something for a make-over! And you can bet it would be much more than $1.

I would just stop doing makeup for your friends if you feel like you're being taken advantage of.


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 9, 2008)

i think you should charge abit more.. and if they dont pay then no makeup for them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and i agree with you, im sick of seeing girls wearing the same neutral e/s with abit of lipgloss.. it bores me


----------



## user79 (Apr 9, 2008)

Most girls here wear thick black eye kohl, mascara, and lipgloss. But hey, they can all look like clones if they want to, hehe. Some people just aren't into makeup as much as us makeup nerds.


----------



## GlossyAbby (Apr 9, 2008)

you're only charging $1.00 that is a steal! Especially for use of your products and your time! I don't mind doing people's make up once in awhile but I do not like people who think they can just get into my makeup and say ooh I want to wear this and take it. DONT TOUCH


----------



## athena123 (Apr 9, 2008)

colorlover, this isn't about the fact that "society doesn't value makeup" - makeup isn't a social issue. It IS about the fact that your friends don't value the services you can provide. As others have stated, you're charging way too little. Maybe if your friends knew the price of a makeup artist in the real world they'd be more appreciative of you. 

And for those who don't care to wear makeup at all, again that's hardly a social issue; it's more of a preference, that's all. Their choice not to wear makeup or NOT take care of their skin is their business and doesn't cause me any harm. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Cheers,

Athena


----------



## xangela (Apr 9, 2008)

A dollar!? And they still won't pay? Next time they want you to do their makeup, I'd suggest you steer them toward a professional.. where they have to pay 45$ and (depending on demand/scheduling) wait for availability. Perhaps then they will more greatly appreciate your $1 makeup.


----------



## susannef (Apr 9, 2008)

Some of my friends like me to make them up when we are going out. The thought of charging money for that has never occured to me.


----------



## kimmy (Apr 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_"no MAC romance without finance"_

 
michie, you just made my LIFE with that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i agree with what some of the other girls are saying. michie made a real good point, you need to make your living. a dollar is nothing for makeup application...shit, you have to pay like forty at the mac counter and half the time they just slap something on that doesn't even look that good.


----------



## color_lover456 (Apr 9, 2008)

thanks for all your concerns - i don't think this is my friends problem... i do have friend who will pay, it's just that after i started charging a dollar about half of them stopped... I have about 3 regular customers now lol, and they usually enlist my services every weekend, which is getting to be a handful for a busy college student...

also, i am fine with what i charge. keep in mind that i am not mac certified or anything, i am practicing on people, and sometimes i don't know what to do... I am pretty good with people who are close to my skintone, but last weekend I did a very pale redhead and I was so nervous and went superslowly in building up the color. 

all in all, i really think that it is society's fault...i was reading some threads about charging for wedding makeup and i guess a couple of brides were trying to get _their wedding day makeup _done for free... people just don't understand how much makeup is worth...

it's frustrating to me that i go to a school that costs $45k a year and there are so many type A personalities that spend $200+ a month on a gym membership, but won't do anything about covering up their horrible acne. Like i said above, I think of makeup as a way of improving yourself, much like higher education and working out, except i see people skimming out on makeup and that really surprises me (working out takes me 1-1.5 hrs every day, makeup takes me like 15 mins)

While makeup can't do wonders, i feel like if you do the right things it can make you more presentable. And not to be too superficial, but making yourself presentable does get you somewhere in our society. So it just baffles me when I see people not do these basic valuable things...


----------



## color_lover456 (Apr 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_If I was doing a friend's makeup and I actually wanted to do it, I would not charge them for it.

But if people were coming to me all the time requesting me to do their whole face and use all of my products and brushes, I'd charge them something for a make-over! And you can bet it would be much more than $1.

I would just stop doing makeup for your friends if you feel like you're being taken advantage of._

 


And this is part of the reason why I charge what I do...these are my friends, and sometimes I feel bad for charging them period. Yes it turns into them requesting me to bring over my "kit" before they go out on the weekends, and i find myself running out of brush cleanser REALLY fast... 

while i can see where the argument that if they were real friends, they would be more than willing to pay $1 is coming from, couldn't you also reverse the argument, saying if i were a real friend, i would do it for free? I am, after all, just learning how to apply makeup on people...


----------



## silverbelle282 (Apr 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *redambition* 

 
_$1.00 is cheap!

There is no way i'd expect someone to do my makeup and not have to pay - unless they offered to do it for free (for portfolio reasons etc).

don't give into them. maybe offer that you'll do it free if they will allow you to do a portfolio worthy face and let you take photos of it. then make the portfolio makeup really crazy artistic and unwearable on the street. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 yep, i'm evil._

 
i love that idea. hilarious! i have people at work compliment me on my makeup all the time and then ask me what i use. they always call me the beauty expert, it's kind of funny. there is this ONE lady though who uses an eyeshadow duo from clinique called pink tweed, and she never uses a base. i asked her about it and she says she has one but only uses it on special occassions. wtf????!!?!?!?!?! what is wrong with people? i just can't....on this specific question, i just would not do their makeup if they are going to be rude about it. i don't take things from people without giving back, and i understand that my time and my other resources are of value, as are yours. your friends should realize it as well!


----------



## MiCHiE (Apr 9, 2008)

silverbelle, your day sounds like mine! 

Doing manicures and pedicures all day, I constantly get complimented on my makeup, sometimes with people inquiring about me doing theirs. I sometimes ramble off products and people look at me like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## Trista (Apr 9, 2008)

You know what gets to me too? When friends will actually rant on about how much money I blow on makeup but then they compliment how I wear it and even ask me to do their makeup when we go out at night! It's like weren't they just criticizing me for what they felt was wasting money? Oh and then they wanna use my makeup when I make them over because I have the "good stuff".
I told a friend recently that I'm no longer doing it. Especially since none of them have offerred to buy any of the makeup for me.
I just had to vent.


----------



## redambition (Apr 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *color_lover456* 

 
_And this is part of the reason why I charge what I do...these are my friends, and sometimes I feel bad for charging them period. Yes it turns into them requesting me to bring over my "kit" before they go out on the weekends, and i find myself running out of brush cleanser REALLY fast... 

while i can see where the argument that if they were real friends, they would be more than willing to pay $1 is coming from, couldn't you also reverse the argument, saying if i were a real friend, i would do it for free? I am, after all, just learning how to apply makeup on people..._

 
the crux of the issue is you're not doing it once every so often as a bit of fun or practice, it sounds like they are trying to get you to be their personal makeup artist when they need you.

even though you are just learning you still need to keep your kit stocked up and that costs money. asking for a small fee (that i am guessing only helps to cover the costs, but still leaves money coming out of your own pocket) is more than fair if you are being asked to give up your time to do their makeup every time they go out.

the attitude of "you should do it for free because you're my friend" doesn't wash with me. if you are offering to do a bit of a makeover as a bit of fun (and a one off) - then fine, make it free. if they are asking you to come over with your kit and do their face because they are going out (and they do this regularly) - that's a booking and it comes with a charge.


----------



## MACATTAK (Apr 9, 2008)

Some people are just really cheap.  Where I've worked/and work  people think coffee, creamer, sugar etc is FREE!!  Someone who kept buying it asked everyone to pitch in $1.00 a MONTH...many couldn't and wouldn't do it, yet these same people went out for lunch everyday.  People are all about free things.  Ask them to pitch in, or to buy something every now and again?  Nah that's asking too much!


----------



## Kuuipo (Apr 9, 2008)

In my early years of being a nurse, some of my friends and I had a band that travelled around and played the college music scene.  Some kids spend a lot of money on liquor but when you see them in a grocery store will not spend money on fresh veggies because "they are too expensive".  Everyone has different priorities and some people just don't invest in themselves because they only want immediate rewards.


----------



## xoxprincessx0x (Apr 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kuuipo* 

 
_In my early years of being a nurse, some of my friends and I had a band that travelled around and played the college music scene. Some kids spend a lot of money on liquor but when you see them in a grocery store will not spend money on fresh veggies because "they are too expensive". Everyone has different priorities and some people just don't invest in themselves because they only want immediate rewards._

 
Yeah, I totally see where you are coming from with that. Everyone has different opinions on what is worth their money and what isn't. I do my friends makeups all the time but I love doing it and I'm usually the one bringing it up, but if your friends can't understand how much money you shell out and not pay $1 it's not worth it. As for the whole society thing, I don't really care much about what anyone else does, it's their preference and doesn't affect me. If a person is genuine, and nice to me, I could care less what products they use. I must admit I'll have moments where I look at people and make them over in my mind lol but you just have to accept people for who they are. Everyone has different priorities, and looks aren't always one of them.


----------



## Hilly (Apr 9, 2008)

My biggest pet peeve in life: Cheap people!


----------



## silverbelle282 (Apr 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_silverbelle, your day sounds like mine! 

Doing manicures and pedicures all day, I constantly get complimented on my makeup, sometimes with people inquiring about me doing theirs. I sometimes ramble off products and people look at me like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




._

 

ugh this happens to me every day. people look at me all confused. but they compliment my makeup and want to know how to do it! lol.

i don't understand why people are cheap either. that coworker really killed me though. shes saving her eye base for special occassions....


----------



## MiCHiE (Apr 10, 2008)

I wouldn't say "looks" aren't people's priorities, because I believe 9 out of 10 women probably get up and attempt to "look presentable". Now.....makeup.....that's another story. I think most women would rather play it safe than venture out of their bare face comfort zone and look all out ridiculous  while attempting to handle applications on their own. I know. I used to be one of them.


----------



## xoxprincessx0x (Apr 10, 2008)

Well by looks not being a priority I didn't neccessarily mean they dont give a crap. Like you said, a lot of people would rather just stay in their comfort zone, do what makes them look decent and go on with their day.


----------



## FullWroth (Apr 10, 2008)

Also don't forget that whether or not makeup makes you look BETTER is very subjective, as well as peoples' reactions to it. Some people think makeup, by virtue of being fake and unnatural, looks bad on anyone. There are negative stereotypes associated with people who wear makeup, especially visible/heavy makeup. How many times have people on this forum complained that they're seen as vain, shallow and insecure because they wear makeup? How many times have we also criticized people (especially celebrities) who wear makeup we don't like, or makeup that's very heavy?

So if you ARE into creative makeup, or heavy makeup, and always all about looking as put-together as you can possibly be, the downside is that there are many people - possible employers included - who could view you as insincere (i.e. "fake and plastic"), or trying to hide something, or completely insecure about yourself. It's a double-edged sword.

I'm personally ambivalent about makeup. It's something fun for me, one more thing I as an artist can do to express myself. If someone doesn't want to, I don't assume they care less about their appearance than the person wearing makeup. It all comes down to reasons. The girl wearing makeup might be wearing it because she falls for the beauty industry's hype and thinks all women *need* it, which is absurd. The girl not wearing it might be doing so because she's confident in her natural beauty. (On the flipside, the girl wearing makeup might just really LIKE makeup, and the girl not wearing any might be afraid of makeup or having a kneejerk reaction in response to some stimulus (maybe she's sick of the beauty industry trying to tell women how to look, maybe girls covered in makeup teased her in school because she didn't wear any, whatever, pick a reason).)


But like I said before, I don't think this situation is about makeup but about (as someone phrased way more succinctly than me) your friends not understanding the value of a service. You're not charging for your makeup artist fees, you're trying to cover a small part of the cost of materials you're *routinely* using on them. They don't seem to understand that every time you do their makeup, you have less of that makeup left over for your own use, and it doesn't just fall out of the sky when you need a refill.


----------



## righteothen (Apr 10, 2008)

A dollar does not go very far anymore.  Having an entire face done for a dollar, using good products?  That's a steal.  Plus, like someone else said, this stuff doesn't fall out of the sky.  You are paying for your makeup, the least they can do is chip in to help cover the part they are using up.

If it was a one time thing, where you offered to do their makeup for fun, that's one thing.  You shouldn't charge for that.  But if they are constantly asking you to do their makeup, that's different.  That's stops being about friendship, and turns to the realm of being their MAU.  Think of it as being a MAU, who gives friends a huge discount ^_^.


----------



## revinn (Apr 10, 2008)

I am doing 6 people's makeup for our prom, and 12 people's makeup for a dance in New York that we're going to. I haven't even thought of changing money, but that makes so much sense..I have invested thousands of dollars in my collection and in taking classes to be as good as I can be at applying makeup, and it's selfish for people to assume that they can advantage of my hard-earned collection just because they are my friends. Not only is it a waste of YOUR makeup, but YOU lose time that you could be using to get yourself ready! If they won't pay up, take your traincase and your skills elsewhere, and explain that you wouldn't take their car around for a joyride or eat all their food for free..so why should they be entitled to mooch off of you?


----------



## BBJay (Apr 17, 2008)

Wow I think that's crazy. A dollar is like nothing. How cheap do you have to be if you won't shell out a dollar to get your makeup done?


----------



## Beauty Mark (Apr 17, 2008)

People have no idea the value of many things. If you look at Craig's List, there are often people looking for handsewn, custom-made clothes, for absurdly low prices.


----------



## Winnie (Apr 18, 2008)

$1??? That is nothing, I think you're crazy for charging so little! Lol, Cheap people annoy me, I used to live with one but not any more (she drove us all crazy like trying to get out of paying bills...)


----------



## stacylynne (Apr 18, 2008)

I wouldn't charge my friends if we're just being girls & playing makeup. But guess what, if they had a photoshoot or a special event then I would charge them.

Next time if the same girls are asking you for a free makeover, ask them if they would work for a week & not get paid???
This is your time & products.


----------



## giz2000 (Apr 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *color_lover456* 

 
_I really dislike how our society doesn't value how much makeup is worth...I just started doing makeup on my friends and have had to start charging $1 to cover the cost of product, and I have had a lot of my friends try to not pay. I had one friend who just wanted me to use the things in her collection, which consisted solely of a clinique GWP eyeshadow. I tried explaining to her that the eyeshadow wouldn't apply without the base, but she just didn't get it... 

 While I realize that I have a lot of broke college friends, what i don't understand is that they will shell out $15 for a meal at oh say the olive garden for a mediocre dish that is probably worth only $3 and forget about the meal 2 hours later, but won't pay $1 to look good the entire night and in pictures that will go and stay on facebook for a lot longer time to come. 

 I really think this is a real problem - there are so many women who are uncomfortable with the way they look but don't know the wonders of makeup: they either don't know how to apply it or they apply it wrong or see people apply it in a way that they don't like and write makeup off from the first impression. 

 I really want this to change, that is I want women to understand how to use makeup better, value it as a way of self-improvement, much like education and working out, and be more comfortable with the way they look....

 What are you guys' thoughts on this?_

 
Live and learn...they won't pay you a measly $1 after you've used your makeup on them?  Then don't do their makeup anymore...plus you should be charging them more than a buck anyway...your time, skills and product are valuable...


----------



## Jello89 (Jun 5, 2008)

There is nothing wrong with staying on the safe side. Or wearing neutral colors and little or no lipgloss. If its done well and It looks good then everything is dandy. You dont need to have flashy eyeshadow and/or intense lips to be pretty. You can look good with simple makeup. If you want to stand out thats another story. For some people makeup is an art. And it should be considered that way in my opinion. And it could just be a form of art that certain people dont enjoy. 

If your friends expect you to be doing their makeup all the time for when they go out I think its a good idea that you charge them. If they don't want to pay the 1$ then wtf. I know it can be frustrating when they don't understand. Like sometimes I do my friends makeup and they don't like foundation or blush and only one color on the eye. Its annnnoying because you want to create a masterpiece lol! And using one eyeshadow, no mascara,no blush, no foundation...Its like okay....


----------

